# Entry Level Luxury Watch?



## sgsii (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Guys!
First time posting on this forum 
I have started taking in an interest in luxury watches and was wondering what would be a great entry level luxury watch?
Preferably under $1000
Any help is good help 
Thanks


----------



## Seaurchin (Dec 25, 2013)

sgsii said:


> Hi Guys!
> First time posting on this forum
> I have started taking in an interest in luxury watches and was wondering what would be a great entry level luxury watch?
> Preferably under $1000
> ...


See this tread, talks about $1K ladies watches.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/ladies-automatic-watch-around-$1000-981739.html


----------



## AngelaGuajardo (Oct 23, 2013)

Gucci G Timeless Ladies Watch YA126504
Raymond Weil Tango Silver Dial Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 5399-STS-00657
Raymond Weil Jasmine Silver Dial Two Tone Stainless Steel Ladies Watch 5235-S5-01658


----------



## fenian (Feb 22, 2013)

What style of watch are you looking for? Dress, sports, diver, or something in between? My .02 says to stay away from the so-called "fashion brands". Tag Heuer, even 2nd hand, is obnoxiously overpriced for what you get. How about Oris? They kind of define the entry luxury category, they're Swiss and have been in the game for about 100 years.

Classic Date: classy, 28.5mm case and bracelet.

Artelier: beautiful dress watch with 31mm case and brown leather band w/deployment clasp.

Pointer Date: I LOVE this one, dressy with an interesting date display.

Comandante: a bit more masculine, 33mm case.

Frank Sinatra: Interesting and classy case and dial.


----------

